# New here, Looking for some help



## Rprecison (Nov 2, 2010)

This is a pretty cool site ! 

I have a Farm Pro 2430 (30HP) with a loader and the likes. We bought this thing new around 2005 and since stacked up around 80 hours on it. 

It is used in the winter to plow snow more then anything. 

I am looking to change the Hydraulic fluid, as it still has the original China crap in it. 

My question is two fold 

1. Where is the Reservoir, how do I drain it ?

2. What fluid should I use. (Keep in mind the very cold temps)

I tried looking through the manual, seems that some words dont always translate. It calls for N100 "Lifter fluid" what ever the hell that means. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to tractorforum.com! The resevoir is the tranny and rearend itself. You can use regular low viscosity Hydraulic and transmission oil such as Hyguard from John Deere or a generic equivilant availible at walmart or your local co-op. Looks like you got a good patch of snow there!


----------



## Rprecison (Nov 2, 2010)

Ok, Thats what it was looking like to me. 

I was looking towards a AW32 standard hrdro fluid. Any Idea how much, will a fivegallon bucket do it you think ?

Yeah that was a big snow year, we get enough to make hard to get around. 

Here's a funny story. There is aparently a snap ring that holds the transfer gear on the front driveshaft. The snap ring popped out of its groove disabling the 4wd. Made it through the whole season with intermiten 4wd !


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

It should. I have a 41 horse 990 and it holds around 6 gallons. I use Hyguard through my John Deere dealership and it cost's plenty but you can buy generic for fairly reasonable. Did you get the snap ring fixed? No 4 WD would be pretty frustrating at times like that in your photo!


----------



## Rprecison (Nov 2, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> It should. I have a 41 horse 990 and it holds around 6 gallons. I use Hyguard through my John Deere dealership and it cost's plenty but you can buy generic for fairly reasonable. Did you get the snap ring fixed? No 4 WD would be pretty frustrating at times like that in your photo!


Yeah, they fixed it under warranty 

Thanks for the info, Thats a good start


----------



## Ranch Hand (Mar 24, 2006)

Rprecison said:


> This is a pretty cool site !
> 
> I have a Farm Pro 2430 (30HP) with a loader and the likes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rprecison (Nov 2, 2010)

Ok, Thanks


----------



## nslighting (Jul 2, 2011)

I think; therefor, I exist.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

You won't exist for long, if all you do is THINK ! Bye


----------

